# SLP Area Map?



## mtbainsworth (May 26, 2010)

Anyone know if there's a map available anywhere (or willing to post one) that provides a decent overview of the SLP area and where to avoid, where to feel fairly comfortable, where to get to deep water, where to look for different species, etc? I really want to fish it but with all the bad press and obvious danger, I'd like to keep my boys away from the obvious trouble spots. 

It's such a big area, between the back bay, channel, beachfront, etc. I really want to hit it....and I hate to fish scared, but gotta be smart at the same time.

Appreciate anything y'all can share.

Matt


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

It changes so rapidly....
The main chanels you can see on Google Earth. Use it on your phone just like you would while driving to get a sense....go slow so you dont get hung up. Everything there is hard hard sand. Best thing you can do is go on a Saturday morning and watch the first couple boats run a chanel...then follow the next boat to get some tracks on your GPS for the main chanels. The rest is feet wet get in and walk it. DO NOT walk off into deep water OR into heavy current. If you can see the bridge wear a pfd.

Also....know your boats limitations and follow one with similar limitations. SLP doesnt care how skinny you think your moon buggy will get it....it will ruin your day on a low tide with a new sand bar that wasnt there before....so plan to spend several weekends watching and learning....by day 2 you will be successful....


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sgrem is right about it changing quickly.. First time I went through there I had a buddy drive it through and make the tracks on the Garmin. I noticed him staying to the right of those white poles with the orange on top.. About a year later I went back, followed the track, and I would end up in a foot or 2 of water sometimes mid track.. Pretty crazy


----------



## mtbainsworth (May 26, 2010)

Sorry, I should have specified. No boat, wade fishing only. Was thinking of areas we could get to on foot, and avoid the whole "certain death" thing.

Thanks for the great info though!

Matt


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

mtbainsworth said:


> Sorry, I should have specified. No boat, wade fishing only. Was thinking of areas we could get to on foot, and avoid the whole "certain death" thing.
> 
> Thanks for the great info though!
> 
> Matt


Man the only place I've waded in the SLP area is on Bird Island and I'm still really careful. I personally wouldn't do much of any wading there with all the horror stories. But I do see a lot of folks wading in Cold Pass (google maps satellite)


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

wow, I hope you've watched the news and followed all the posts here about SLP... It's very dangerous and changes with every tide! At least wear a good PFD, watch others and stay safe.


----------



## Shelley Levene (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello, world! First post here.

It seems like you'd want to wadefish SLP during an incoming tide so at least you'll get sucked into Galveston Bay for certain death as opposed to getting sucked out into the gulf of mexico for certain death.

I've heard of folks wade fishing out in this area pictured below, but it seems like even then you'd have to be super careful to watch out for changing guts.


----------



## joeletx (Jun 1, 2014)

Shelley Levene said:


> Hello, world! First post here.
> 
> It seems like you'd want to wadefish SLP during an incoming tide so at least you'll get sucked into Galveston Bay for certain death as opposed to getting sucked out into the gulf of mexico for certain death.
> 
> I've heard of folks wade fishing out in this area pictured below, but it seems like even then you'd have to be super careful to watch out for changing guts.


I waded this area many years ago along with a bunch people who have been fishing in this area. It did not seem to be that bad back then when I was younger and much more invincible. I could walk five hundred yards in thigh high water and fish with only fear of stepping on stingray. Any way, I think the areas that are dangerous with rapid changing sharp drops seem to be along the water way under the SLP bridge. There are numerous danger warning signs posted along both sides of the pass but not in the back bay areas. Does this makes the back bay areas less dangerous? I think so but I would not bet my life on it.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

The water can be calm on a slack tide, and 20 minutes later be running like a river. Whenever you feel sand being sucked out from under your feet....retreat to knee deep water. Things can change quickly around the pass! 

We fished it regularly back in the 60s and 70s, before the bridge. As a beginner, with kids, I think I would find other places to fish. I could tell you a couple of stories about "exciting times" around the pass....even when we took precautions and knew of the danger!! LOL If you do, for sure wear PFDS......we never did....back when....and had to swim back to safety a time or two.

Joel is right...not as bad back there, butcha never know....it can suck pretty hard even on the backside on a strong outgoing or incoming tide.

Later
R3F


----------



## fishinstagg (Feb 9, 2015)

All the above information is solid for sure. I've been wade fishing (walk in and off boats) for about 10 years now and frequent west bay often. I still don't venture towards the SLP flats/bridge area. There are several good walk in spots east of that (none that aren't extremely public) that would only take a few minutes researching on here or other forums to locate that are far safer in my opinion. I've caught plenty of limits staying 500-600 yards minimum east of that area. IMO, if you're asking as a "newbie" to the area with kids, don't even mess with it.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*SLP Map*

Here is a link that has a map.
http://thefacts.com/free_share/article_afb5e34c-3d2f-533c-9a76-b16fc7c062a1.html
The news paper article also talks about all the people drowning at SLP. Brazoria county passed a law that says you can not enter the water from land on that side of SLP.
This is a very dangerous place to fish. There are plenty of other more user friendly places to take kids fishing.


----------



## rodholder (Apr 24, 2012)

*slp*

Wading in the surf several hundred yards from the pass has been productive. I'm not sure how far you have to go to avoid getting a ticket under the new ordinance.


----------

